# Selleck talks about golden co-star



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to put this but it's a cute video of Tom Selleck on Conan O'Brian talking about his golden co-star. 

Tom Selleck Has Beef With Uggie! | TeddyHilton.com


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Too funny Thanks


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I've liked Selleck for years, but didn't know his taste in dogs was so refined.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Two of my favorite things together-Tom Selleck and Golden Retrievers


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Two of my favorite things together-Tom Selleck and Golden Retrievers


I have seen all the Jesse Stone films : 

Tom Selleck is meant to be a law man/cop. I watched Las Vegas when he was it too


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Two of my favorite things together-Tom Selleck and Golden Retrievers


Mine too, I'm going to be watching the new Jessie Stone movie this Sunday night. Love Reggie............

I just read an article where George Clooney filmed a phone commerical with a Golden Retriever on a beach in CA, looking forward to seeing the commercial. GC was quite taken with the Golden.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I knew I liked Tom! Great clip!!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Mine too, I'm going to be watching the new Jessie Stone movie this Sunday night. Love Reggie............
> 
> I just read an article where George Clooney filmed a phone commerical with a Golden Retriever on a beach in CA, looking forward to seeing the commercial. GC was quite taken with the Golden.



I saw that too and it looked so cute. I think it's only going to air in other countries but hopefully we can find it online.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I can't seem to get to the video link...wanted to hear what he had to say and to stare at him.  my life was never quite the same after seeing him in shorts in Hawaii Five O.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Two of my favorite things together-Tom Selleck and Golden Retrievers


I'll second that emotion!


----------

